# Yamaha RX-A810 Adventage AV Receiver



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

I currently have a 2.1 system with Pardigm Monitor 7's and PDR-10 sub powered by a Yamaha 797 channel receiver. I am looking to do a small theater by adding CC-290 center channel to this system and I am currently looking at the Yamaha RX-A810 receiver to power this. I can either run 3.1 or 5.1(bi-amp the mains) for theater. I am wondering if anybody has used this or may have a better receiver in mind under $800.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I am currently using a Yamaha RX 700 Aventage and like it very much. In fact I am selling an Integra 20.3 with manufacturers warranty, (2 years), because I like the Yamaha better. I am now adding an NAD power amp and will be using the Yamaha as a pre amp. That alone is worth, IMHO, the price of the Yamaha, it gives you the ability to grow if you choose to.
Hit them straight!


----------



## PannTher (Nov 24, 2011)

Good Day!

I just signed up on these forums today and am eager to be part of them!

For that price, you could probably get a RX-A1000 as they are cleared out and will give you awesome performance.

I have an RX-A2000 and am loving it!

Cheers


----------



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

I went to pick up my center yesterday and the shop still had an RX-A800 left. After some cyber monday checking I was able to pick that up for $450 which I felt was not a bad deal because I have always gotten great service from this shop.

Hooked everything up and I was very impressed with the 5.1 sound. 

Thanks for the input and advice. :T


----------

